# Im going to build a new home for my babies!



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

I think the reason that Im excited is because I am feeling the emotion of someone who has obviously never undertaken such a task before! :wink: 

Seriously though, I spent an hour or more looking through this forum on cages and the like and made all kinds of notes and so forth, and I AM kind of excited! If and when that excitement morphs into anxiety and/or aggravation, I'll be sure to let ya'll know :lol: 

I saw 2 examples of cages that members built that I really liked; I think Im going to try to take what I liked and feel would be useful for my situation and blend them into one design.

Maybe by the time I get it done I will have posted pictures of my ratties so everyone can 'see' them


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck! 

How about sharing your design ideas so other members can give you the benefit of their experience before you spend the time building it?


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Good luck on making the cage. I looked into it at one point but found it was cheaper just to buy one. I'll keep an eye on this tread to see the pics of it when it's done.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

DonnaK said:


> Good luck!
> 
> How about sharing your design ideas so other members can give you the benefit of their experience before you spend the time building it?


Absolutely! Im not a very mechanical person, to be honest, but I am lucky in that I have ppl in my life who are. I am going to do us all a favor and try to explain to them what my mind is picturing before I attempt to explain it here. Once I do that, I will happily post my ideas.
Thanks!


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

lina said:


> Good luck on making the cage. I looked into it at one point but found it was cheaper just to buy one. I'll keep an eye on this tread to see the pics of it when it's done.


Thanks! I will need all the luck I can get, Im sure LOL!!
It probably WOULD be much cheaper (and easier) to buy another cage, however, Ive yet to see one that is even close to the picture in my mind of what I want and have convinced myself that I need (haha!).
Soooo, my only other option is building one. 

We'll see what comes of it!


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

I built my own cage for my boys for they arrived. 

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2487.html

Just dont make the same mistake I did and make sure you buy the bottom pan before you start building so you know the width and the length, lol. I didnt do that and I couldnt find any plastic tubs in my price range. xD


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry, I know this is old, but are you aware that most types of PVC are toxic? Even just living with one for a period of time can cause probs, I'll see if I can find a link about it


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

savveth said:


> I built my own cage for my boys for they arrived.
> 
> http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2487.html
> 
> Just dont make the same mistake I did and make sure you buy the bottom pan before you start building so you know the width and the length, lol. I didnt do that and I couldnt find any plastic tubs in my price range. xD


I seen ur cage idea earlier how did the shelves come along?? anyways

DFW_Rat_Luvr Good luck with ur cage be sure to post some pics... : )


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

I ended up NOT building a cage, because I ran across an amazing deal on a FN cage.

I will probably build one in the future though


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

okay well if u ever need any info. on building a cage i have built a few. i may be able to help : ) -Josh


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks, Josh  I will DEFINATELY keep that in mind


----------

